
The epitome of software development - megamindbrian
I wanted to share a fun little evening project I <i>was</i> working on.  This to me epitomizes the current atrociousness of software development.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;megamindbrian&#x2F;jupytangular&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;Utilities&#x2F;diff.ipynb<p>Here is my premise and how I got on the topic:
1) SourceTree for Windows is awful and should be open-sourced, trying to copy code causes it to freeze.
2) Developing in Angular is not GREAT! like everyone pretends.
3) Webpack, Webstorm, angular-cli, SourceTree, gulp-watch, karma; STOP TOUCHING MY FILES!  
4) GitHub is OK, but wouldn&#x27;t it be nice if I could use some of GitHubs features locally without waiting for uploads or muddying repos just to get a diff?<p>I thought it might be a fun exercise to combine a &quot;diff&quot; with a &quot;syntax highlighter&quot;; to have a slightly better than GitHub diff that is colored.<p>Software development is awful.  You might think that sounds like an easy task, what maybe 100 lines of code and some libs?  WRONG.<p>PrismJS looks really cool, a nice modern marketing site.  Exciting documentation, and more colors than Nyan cat!  :D<p>npm&#x27;s diff is awesome, shows me all the line differences, you can also do a character comparison, words, or entire lines.  Why not combine the two?  GitHubs syntax highlighter only shows keywords, using these tools I could almost recreate the most important part of an IDE in less than 100 lines of code.<p>This is not the case.  PrismJS doesn&#x27;t <i>fully</i> support Node and then I realized, I face these kinds of problems EVERY DAY.  I sit down with a task thinking it will take 3 hours, and suddenly because of some design decision it turns in to a 40 hours investigation reading every single line of some library&#x27;s code just to solve one little problem.<p>So, I&#x27;ll abandon the code until further notice or I find the time to dig deeper in to every nuanced API involved in the library.<p>^- Just like everyone else ;)
======
mpweiher
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/project/able/www/paper_...](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/project/able/www/paper_abstracts/archmismatch-
icse17.html)

[http://repository.upenn.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1074...](http://repository.upenn.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1074&context=library_papers)

